# Wheel refurb Mid-Wales/Shropshire area



## benj (Aug 12, 2008)

I need my 18" RS4 alloys doing.

I've got a quote off the wheel specialists £376 to take tyres on and off and refurb. 

Seems a bit steep to me? But I have heard they are one of the best??

What other options do I have around Welshpool Mid Wales. I don't mind traveling if it is worth it.


----------



## 309Goodwood (Oct 23, 2006)

A1 wheels Bilston Street Wolverhampton, best around!!


----------



## quattrogmbh (May 15, 2007)

Lepsons..


----------



## gargreen7 (Apr 12, 2009)

My mate owns a spray shop in south Wales. Not saying It because he's a friend but he's awesome. Company's called spraytek


----------



## benj (Aug 12, 2008)

309Goodwood said:


> A1 wheels Bilston Street Wolverhampton, best around!!


Have you used them? Any photos of their work? I'm quite fussy so want it done perfectly.



quattrogmbh said:


> Lepsons..


I don't mind traveling but a 6 hour round trip is a bit far afield..



gargreen7 said:


> My mate owns a spray shop in south Wales. Not saying It because he's a friend but he's awesome. Company's called spraytek


Again abit far, but thanks.


----------



## ADW (Aug 8, 2010)

Link to another thread, some very good pictures of work carried out by a company called Lepsons. I will definitely be using these guys next time around :thumb:


----------



## chrismuk (Dec 23, 2010)

Don't know if this is to far but Laptab http://www.lap-tab.co.uk/alloywheels.php are in Birmingham and offer a fast turn around service aswell


----------



## benj (Aug 12, 2008)

chrismuk said:


> Don't know if this is to far but Laptab http://www.lap-tab.co.uk/alloywheels.php are in Birmingham and offer a fast turn around service aswell


Are these the wheel specialist??? They have the same pics and quotation system + their logo.

If so the birmingham branch was the one I was planning on going to.


----------



## chrismuk (Dec 23, 2010)

yes mate they are the same people 205 tyburn road, erdington. My friend has used them alot and the same day turn around they do is brilliant you drop them off first thing in the morning and then go shopping for the day and pick them up freshly refurbed on the way home that evening


----------



## benj (Aug 12, 2008)

chrismuk said:


> yes mate they are the same people 205 tyburn road, erdington. My friend has used them alot and the same day turn around they do is brilliant you drop them off first thing in the morning and then go shopping for the day and pick them up freshly refurbed on the way home that evening


I've one quote for £282 in TWS silver and one for £329 in TWS D sport (Audi OEM colour). Think I may just for TWS silver, don't suppose it will look much different.

I'll be going for the same day service, are we talking a whole day like 9-5 or?


----------



## chrismuk (Dec 23, 2010)

Here is the answer...

Book your vehicle into one of our tyre bays Monday to Thursday strictly by appointment. Vehicles must be at the tyre bay no later than 7.45 a.m.

You can then to pop into Birmingham City Centre for all the best shops in the New Bullring. Alternatively there are other attractions such as:

i think it is till 5 but i think they ring you when its ready to roll again


----------



## benj (Aug 12, 2008)

chrismuk said:


> Here is the answer...
> 
> Book your vehicle into one of our tyre bays Monday to Thursday strictly by appointment. Vehicles must be at the tyre bay no later than 7.45 a.m.
> 
> ...


Ah early start then, takes me an hour and half to get there 

Hope the bullring isnt a big walk


----------



## chrismuk (Dec 23, 2010)

yeah will be an early start but birmingham shouldnt b e to busy at that time in the morning but the m6 m5 will be lol


----------



## benj (Aug 12, 2008)

I've just thought, I've got centre caps. Will they spray these up at the same time as doing the wheel? Otherwise the colours wont match


----------



## 2oh6 (Apr 23, 2009)

http://www.citypowdercoating.co.uk/

:thumb:


----------

